# Jebao WP25 wavemaker



## one90gallontank

Anyone is using a Jebao WP25 wavemaker? Would someone know where in Canada sells this thing here? If not, I will have to get my friends to get it in fish stores in Hong Kong (it is half of the asking price in ebay, but have to wait for friends to come back from vacation).


----------



## thmh

Krakensreef.com sells them and he's local, I have 12 of them in my frag tank 

~Tony


----------



## altcharacter

March at fragbox sells them as well


----------



## one90gallontank

Thank you very much


----------



## Chaoticblissx

Coral Reef Shop in Burlington has in stock and cheapest place I've seen them!!


----------



## mmatt

I've been looking at these too. The one from the original manufacture actually has 12 settings where knock off ones have 6. From what I understand is that the replacement parts from the OM won't work on the 6 setting one


----------



## altcharacter

You do understand that this is a knockoff already...
So a knockoff of a knockoff is actually quite hilarious 

From what i've heard alot of people like them. I went the route of the MP10 since I already own a Tunze


----------



## Car2n

Yeah, the one with more settings is just a newer model.
I have one here that I bought from Fish Street but I haven't tried it yet because I'm still setting up a new tank.


----------



## mmatt

Lol ya it is pretty funny but I've heard nothing but good things about them. This will be my first dable into saltwater and I would like to save where I can. If one of these will work pretty much as good as a $300 tunze then I'm game.


----------



## tom g

*wavemaker*

you have to remember u get what u pay for .I do own one and am using it in my tank I like it for what it is ,its quiet and it does imitate the wave pulses ,cant compare it to the tunze or ecotechs .if u are trying to do it on the cheap then this is prob the pump for u.i would suggest getting a few more opinions and do a you tube search on it so u can see the wavemaker in action .
just my opinion so far so good .
cheers 
tom


----------



## mmatt

Very true thanks tom. 

OP not meaning to thread jack. Lol


----------



## altcharacter




----------



## mmatt

altcharacter said:


>


Lol!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## explor3r

Im very interested in them but I will wait for more to share experiences and I would like to see it in action too...


----------



## tom g

*wavemaker*

For the 75 dollars I paid for mine I think u can't go wrong...
I dont think u can compare the ecotechs to these as they are 
2 diff styles.they are similar but that's it.they work great and are 
Dead quiet so for budget reefer tom here they are perfect.
Cheers


----------



## BaRoK

Here's my experience on this wavemaker.

I got this unit about 6 months ago. It's working as expected on my 55G tank. One Jebao is more than enough for my tank. I have to set the level to 60%.

When you notice that the there is not enough current to carry the wave to the other end of your tank, it's time to clean the wavemaker. I soak them on distilled vinegar overnight to remove coraline algae that are crusted around the casing. Once removed, it's like a brand new machine again.

So far so good.


----------



## Tristan

BaRoK said:


> Here's my experience on this wavemaker.
> 
> I got this unit about 6 months ago. It's working as expected on my 55G tank. One Jebao is more than enough for my tank. I have to set the level to 60%.
> 
> When you notice that the there is not enough current to carry the wave to the other end of your tank, it's time to clean the wavemaker. I soak them on distilled vinegar overnight to remove coraline algae that are crusted around the casing. Once removed, it's like a brand new machine again.
> 
> So far so good.


I run Tunze pumps at triple the price and still need to do this so if that's the only draw back what are people waiting for! If I didn't already have all my 6095s I would have bought these instead!


----------



## mmatt

BaRoK said:


> Here's my experience on this wavemaker.
> 
> I got this unit about 6 months ago. It's working as expected on my 55G tank. One Jebao is more than enough for my tank. I have to set the level to 60%.
> 
> When you notice that the there is not enough current to carry the wave to the other end of your tank, it's time to clean the wavemaker. I soak them on distilled vinegar overnight to remove coraline algae that are crusted around the casing. Once removed, it's like a brand new machine again.
> 
> So far so good.


Nice!!! I likely. Looks like this is the route I'm going to take


----------



## one90gallontank

tom g said:


> For the 75 dollars I paid for mine I think u can't go wrong...
> I dont think u can compare the ecotechs to these as they are
> 2 diff styles.they are similar but that's it.they work great and are
> Dead quiet so for budget reefer tom here they are perfect.
> Cheers


Can you pm where did you get yours?

Thanks


----------



## kamal

I have had one of these a few weeks now and it is performing as I wanted  I have the 12 mode version and for me this is an awesome product for the price. As long as it lasts a reasonable length of time it will be a great buy. I dont think people have had them long enough yet to comment on the build quality/durability. But judging by he wp40 reliability it should be fine. This is an expensive hobby so I happy to save money where possible (hopefully not at the detriment of my tank)


----------



## fish_luva

Tristan knows his stuff and when he's saying this and to go for it and yada yada,, i would tend to follow personally,, even if you have to to buy a replacement down the road.. your still in cheaper...

i'm going to look into it for my freshwater tanks,,

Great read so far folks,,, look forward to seeing more feedback



Tristan said:


> I run Tunze pumps at triple the price and still need to do this so if that's the only draw back what are people waiting for! If I didn't already have all my 6095s I would have bought these instead!


----------



## fury165

with all due respect to Tristan, cost isn't the only thing to factor in the decision. Sure you can buy another if it goes bad, but pumps are new to the market and I venture to say there isn't any real data on the reliability or SAFETY of them just yet. 

I had a cheap timer power bar that started to smolder and burn with just a 25 Watt light, small heater and AquaClear AC20 on it. Luckily my wife was in my daughter's room as it started to catch on fire. I still keep it around as a reminder.


----------



## fish_luva

Ofcourse,, i should have elaborated .. YOu always have to be careful. Nothing is infallible, case in point look at the stealth heaters, supposed to be the best.. look what happened,,,

I'm merely saying that sometimes cheap is just as good because sometimes the brand name stuff is SEVERELY overpriced.. But buyer always has to be aware,,,,,and take precautions. I have a baby myself that sleeps just over the fishroom, so that is a huge concern for me as well.....

good point to bring up though.. that's why i'm looking to read feedbacks and some longterm.... like the 6 months for the other gentleman....

have a great weekend folks



fury165 said:


> with all due respect to Tristan, cost isn't the only thing to factor in the decision. Sure you can buy another if it goes bad, but pumps are new to the market and I venture to say there isn't any real data on the reliability or SAFETY of them just yet.
> 
> I had a cheap timer power bar that started to smolder and burn with just a 25 Watt light, small heater and AquaClear AC20 on it. Luckily my wife was in my daughter's room as it started to catch on fire. I still keep it around as a reminder.


----------



## fury165

fish_luva said:


> Ofcourse,, i should have elaborated .. YOu always have to be careful. Nothing is infallible, case in point look at the stealth heaters, supposed to be the best.. look what happened,,,


Heh, yeah forgot about those.. I had four that I returned for replacement.


----------



## Tristan

It is a common factor in our hobby that we tend to just trust any new product that comes along with out really questioning the origin or quality. We are mixing a lot of electricity and salt water which any "normal" person would question lol. I always try to be wary of the new products but at some point there is a risk with everything as Paul has said. Some things I would assume are typically safer than others. Perhaps its naive of me to think this way but I feel a power head is likely a lot safer and less prone to causing fires than a heating element or light. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## rburns24

"It is a common factor in our hobby that we tend to just trust any new product that comes along with out really questioning the origin or quality."

Truer words we're never spoken.


----------



## wildexpressions

I agree a powerhead is not likely to start a fire but I've had a crap load of cheap powerheads leech current into aquariums over the years ( the Marineland version Maxi jets comes to mind as recent examples with a high failure rate) and I've lost $4000 in SPS's over night due to current leeching.

That said, those closes do appear to be a good deal especially when compare to the cost of the true Tunze's.


----------



## Car2n

I had a controller (a new 12 setting style) crap out on me after 2 weeks use. It just went into some sort of sleep or feed mode and the buttons were unresponsive.

I just ordered a new controller from fish-street.com


----------



## sooley19

im quite curious of the price of these units.. i have 2 900 GPH marineland, 2 240 Hydors and a 400 Hydor in my 75 that is added to the return pipes for current, I have heard a bit about these units and am quite interested on prices


----------

